# any Dylan fans in here...?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...been meaning to ask... I'm betting that there are...Any fan-atics or fellow 'pool-ers' in here?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Who?


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I love Dylan but I have no idea what "pool-ers" means.

He'll accept the Nobel prize.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I can think of one good thing to say about Bob Dylan. As long as he is around, Neil Young is not the worst singer in the business. As for his writing ability I don't do enough drugs to make me think his stuff is good.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Friends of mine love Dylan but I thought he was just OK until I watched "Don't Look Back". It was a tremendous show and immediately made me a big fan. I didn't understand his talent, before I learned of his journey.

I can't say I'm dialed in to Joan Baez, even after seeing her in Dylan documentaries that feature her on stage warbling along like a shopping cart with a bent wheel.

It seems reasonable that a folk singer, taken 50 years out of context, wouldn't seem all that interesting.

I feel the same about the Eagles. I really liked them until I watched their history documentary. Now I'm a huge fan. Tom Petty the same.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I like him and my favorite is


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> I like him and my favorite is ...]





> The Nobel Prize in Literature 2016
> Bob Dylan
> The Nobel Prize in Literature for 2016 is awarded to Bob Dylan
> 
> "for having created new poetic expressions within the great American song tradition".


Bob Zimmerman aka Bob Dylan..about time he's been recognised for a prestigious award like the Nobel prize.
He should be recognized a musician poet in his own right.

My favourite version of ALL ALONG THE WATCHTOWER is Jimi Hendrix.
Bob Dylan does a pretty decent version of this song, but his best may have been "Blowin'in the Wind" ..Ian & Sylvia (Canadian) had a hit with it in the 70s and so did Peter,Paul & Mary (folksinger trio).
and
another famous Dylan hit "Like a rolling stone":....I believe the Rolling Stones took their name from that one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLV4_xaYynY&index=1&list=PLjts4JMIwgQwNvuxk_Ad2RErRZfyDYDUI
"All Along The Watchtower"

"There must be some kind of way out of here,"
Said the joker to the thief,
"There's too much confusion, I can't get no relief.
Businessmen - they drink my wine
Plowmen dig my earth
None will level on the line
Nobody of it is worth."

"No reason to get excited,"
The thief - he kindly spoke,
"There are many here among us
Who feel that life is but a joke
But you and I we've been through that
And this is not our fate
So let us not talk falsely now
The hour's getting late."

All along the watchtower
Princes kept the view
While all the women came and went
Barefoot servants too
Outside in the cold distance
A wildcat did growl
Two riders were approaching
And the wind began to howl, hey.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Nina Simone sings Bob Dylan - Just like a woman*

http://incakolanews.blogspot.ca/2016/10/the-friday-ot-nina-simone-just-like.html


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OP here. Ok ...no more comments about his "signing" OK. Have you heard him lately ....awful! but i love the guy and his music!
I've been pretty well a life-long fan....well Ok maybe only since 1964....(although i must admit, I strayed a bit during his 'born-again' years). Some of us dylan snobs maintain that you either "get it" or you don't....not sure I subscribe to that...but it's a nice feeling i get at this stage of life...when he'll maybe, oh i dont know...blow a few notes on that harp...and i start to smile & almost cry, at the same time... waddaya call that anyway?
BTW... if anyone's interested, i managed to have a little chat with him, when he cam thru my (small) home town a few years back. i was all tongue-tied , asking for an autograph etc. (he complied), but, he was just like I'd hoped he'd be, after all these years..
also BTW here's the dylan pool site , for olivaw above:
http://www.theneverendingpool.org/
IMHO Dylan's a master of knowing "less is more".


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

here's another site -concert setlists, reviews etc- for dylan freaks. some of these people spend a lot of time & money, following him around on his "NET"- Never Ending Tour....
http://www.boblinks.com/
think people will doing that for say, a justin Beiber, 50 years from now.....?


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

yeah, when Dylan is good, he is very good. Sad Eyed Lady of the Lowland is and example - works on many levels. He has written his share of gibberish too. I enjoy Lenard Cohen as much as Dylan. 

Ian & Sylvia: Four Strong Winds is up there in quality, yes? Too bad he didn't crank out a dozen more at that level. 

Rolling Stones formed in 1962. Dylan's song was a few years later. Reportedly the Stones took their name from a Muddy Waters song.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> think people will doing that for say, a justin Beiber, 50 years from now.....?


Justin Who? Unlike Bob Dylan, who was and still is a unique talent in the music industry, "biebs" is a music industry promotion spun out pop personality to make as much money as he can for them, while he can. 
While he has some screaming female fans at his venues, he is no Elvis Presley and at some point in his life, he will be forgotten.

Dylan OTOH, never has what you would call a singing voice and on some albums (as he got older) he is hard to understand, but he is still the foremost musical poet of the 60s and 70s. .."Hey Mr.Tambourine Man, The times they are a-Changing, Knock Knock Knocking on Heaven's door, Like a Rolling Stone,House of the Rising Sun and the most famous of his songs Blowin' in the Wind.

Musicians and singers will be singing and playing his songs for generations to come.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Pluto said:


> yeah, when Dylan is good, he is very good. Sad Eyed Lady of the Lowland is and example - works on many levels. He has written his share of gibberish too. I enjoy Lenard Cohen as much as Dylan.


I always liked Dylan's Lay lady lay...a bit of departure from his usual poetry.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go2jbER0wk0


> Ian & Sylvia: Four Strong Winds is up there in quality, yes? Too bad he didn't crank out a dozen more at that level.


Just like a lot of artists during that period, he went through many incarnations. Gord Lightfoot is another one. 



> Rolling Stones formed in 1962. Dylan's song was a few years later. Reportedly the Stones took their name from a Muddy Waters song.


 Thanks...
Muddy Waters Rolling Stone Blues



> Well, my mother told my father,
> Just before hmmm, I was born,
> "I got a boy child's comin',
> Gonna be, he gonna be a rollin' stone,
> ...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

have to digress a bit .... I love Neil's version of "Four Strong Winds".... I could listen to it over & over...to me, he owns that song.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP9UjLeLN5A


----------

